

The No. 1 reason startups fail: Premature scaling - lladnar
http://www.geekwire.com/2011/number-reason-startups-fail-premature-scaling

======
nl
They say premature scaling, but what they actually mean is a lack of customers
for their cost model.

------
mappu
Slightly misleading title - it's not scaling in the sense of REDIS MONGINX
2.0, it's more about balancing different aspects of your business.

I was about to say, i'm doing a startup on a $15/year VPS and sqlite. Does
that mean i've got a good chance of succeeding?

~~~
zacharycohn
That's not misleading, it's just an additional definition for the word.

